# Angeln im Schildmeer



## stroti (30. August 2006)

Ich möchte mitte September für ein langes Wochenende ans Schildmeer in die Niederlande. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was mich dort so angeltechnisch erwartet. 
Und weiß vielleicht jemand ob es für dieses Gebiet irgendwo Gewässerkarten mit Tiefenabgaben gibt? 
Wenn man nur zwei Tage Zeit zum fischen hat, ist es glaube ich bei 350 Hektar Wasserfläche schwierig sich zurecht zu finden.

Gruß stroti #h #h


----------



## Leif (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Schildmeer*

http://www.angeln-ostfriesland.de/Lw8.htm


Hier stehen ein paar Infos.

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## stroti (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln im Schildmeer*

Danke für die Recherche. #6  Diesen Bericht hatte ich auch schon gefunden, ansonsten steht aber wohl leider nichts im Netz.:c 

Gruß stroti


----------

